# Anubias nana with firm brown patches on rhizome



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Looks like a fungal infection. The anubias is probably on its way out. cut off ALL infected parts and then do a thorough dip in 70% alcohol a few times and maybe you'll save the plant.


----------



## mathkid (Sep 26, 2011)

Woww, quick response. Thanks, although the news is bad =\ For the alcohol dip, do I want to leave it in there for some time or just quickly dip and rinse off?


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Dip for 30 seconds. Rinse off. Repeat.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm currently in the process of saving my Anubias by growing them out of water until they heal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mathkid (Sep 26, 2011)

OK, well, I've chopped off the infected bits, dipped in alcohol, hoping now that the plant does OK.

@Patriot100%,
Interesting! Do you plant it in soil? Shallow water?

-mk


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

mathkid said:


> OK, well, I've chopped off the infected bits, dipped in alcohol, hoping now that the plant does OK.
> 
> @Patriot100%,
> Interesting! Do you plant it in soil? Shallow water?
> ...


every time i would cut into the green and put the plant back into the water it would start to rot again from the cut. So i decided to allow the wound to callus and harden before putting it back into the tank. I'm using damp soil covered in a container to keep in the moister.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

YAY PATRIOT! Emersed is the way to go!

-G


----------

